# Kindle Cover and Bag from Etsy



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I just wanted to share the custom Kindle bag and cover I purchased from a great seller on Etsy. She will custom make a cover or bag with any fabric she has available. Liz is wonderful to work with and her items are just beautiful! Love them

http://www.etsy.com/shop/ElizabethDavidDesign

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elizabethdaviddesign
http://elizabethdaviddesigns.com/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Really nice combo


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the quilted bag.  Have seen it before on these boards and then on the etsy site.


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the post......Yours looks great & her things look so lovely! I think I now have to pick out a print I like and ask if she can send me a photo of just the material. I am thinking to have her make me a bag and I'm going to have a custom skin made from the photo she sends - I still have my eye on the Oberon fern green - roof of heaven cover or maybe I'll just have her make a Kindle cover too - Hmmm, so many choices


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

Bethoc - I just sent an email to her with the things I want - I went through her site do you have an email address for her?

I want a Kindle 2 case, Hobo bag, wallet & makeup case and I'm going to have a custom skin made from Tego - Oh what fun awaits!! 

I think I like this type of Kindle 2 cover (Not the pattern I picked) I also like he button/cord designs too.


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Her email addres is [email protected]  You can also contact her right through Etsy to the right where it says contact ElizabethDavidDesign.  She is wonderful to work with!  That is the 2nd Kindle cover she made for me.  I just received it Friday and have not had time to take a pic with the Kindle in it. But there are so many possibilities.  Have fun shopping!!!


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks so much, I'll send her an email there too. Gosh her stuff has me drooling  
Post a pic when you can of your new one.


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

Beth - which type of "corner" do you like best. The elastic or the more solid corner (as in your original pic) - which one hold the Kindle more secure? Been going back and forth with Liz and she is great!


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Initially I did not like the corners but they really hold it securely and I think I like that best.  I had her do the one with the elastic since the on/off button was slightly covered.  I am finally reading with it and it really is not in the way at all because it is fabric.  I just received the elastic one last week and I am not sure it is as secure but again I really just put it in and have not read with it.  I was going to email her with some suggestions for improvements.  I think she has done a fantastic job without actually having the kindle.


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a pic of my Kindle in my 2nd cover!


----------



## Pea (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow I didn't see this post earlier. Everything is sooooooo nice!

Last week, I placed my order for a Handbag, makeup case, wallet and Kindle 2 case. Liz is really nice to work with and she spent a lot of time with me (via emails) until we got everything just right. (just make sure you have PayPal when ordering!) anyway I thougt I was going to drive her crazy with the buttons I wanted (for the handbag and Kindle case) and she found some beautiful one's on ebay and they are being shipped Internationally (really beautiful orange glass buttons). For the Kindle case, I am having a larger pocket on the inside cover (kinda like the journals she makes) and she is going to add a a small pocket on the right side back cover to fit my M-Edge booklight. She is also going to put the elastic up higher to hold the Kindle better and I just may put a piece of velcro on the back for added security. I also ordered a custom matching skin to match the material I picked, so I think everything will look very coordinated and beautiful together  Should take about 3 or more weeks for her to make.

Here is my material for everything and the actual bag (my button is a bit different)










A nice Xmas gift to me

Will post pics when I get everything.


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see your pics- looks like it will be beautiful!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

How much do you use the bag?  I would like the cover but not sure I'd use the bag.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the bright colors with these bags and covers. I have a plain black Belkin bag and I use it whenever I take my Kindle out with me. I also store my charger in the bag. I'm still trying to find some kind of desk or wall mounted shelf with cubbies or drawers where I can store my Kindle, my iTouch, and my iPod and all their accessories when I'm not using them.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pea, that bag is really pretty.  I can't wait to see pictures.  
Try to take pics of the inside also, if you can.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Very pretty with super vibrant colors!!!  Don't you love great Etsy finds??!!!


----------

